# Hi from Hobart Tasmania Australia



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I have mice Dutch Variety which I had now for 3 years. And have bred quite a lot of. I have sold quite a few to pet shops.
I am not showing at moment but would like to.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! There are some other Aussies around on the forum, they'll probably swing in to say hi. : )


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello amd welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ello ello 
Welcome!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------

